# Looking for an grip for my 100-400mm lens



## daniela (Feb 3, 2016)

My 100-400mm L IS II is getting fixed, but I am looking for an Grip to caryy it more easily. 
I do not want to pay €150 for an handle from RRS or other manufacturers. 
So, I think of using an Wimberley P-30 or 40 as an mounted handle on the lens foot. Then this handle can be used on my tripod too.

Is this an option? 


Daniela


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 3, 2016)

That could work. Only problem with the P-40 might be the lack of an antitwist feature, as that plate is designed for lenses with two mounting holes and thus doesn't have the nubs at the end.


----------



## NancyP (Feb 3, 2016)

Try this: http://www.hejnarphotostore.com/category-s/133.htm

Chris Hejnar, the machinist/designer, does a good job. I have one of these. The price is right, also. 

There's also one for the 100-400 that may or may not fit the new 100-400 - ask before ordering it. I would probably order the longest one with the removable stop instead, because the extra length comes in handy when trying to balance on a gimbal mount, especially with on-camera flash ("better beamer").


----------



## wsmith96 (Feb 3, 2016)

I use a Wimberley P20 today and it works great as a handle for me. A little longer would be nice in terms of being a handle, but I don't have an issue with it. I just push the foot up to the guide screws on the plate to keep it from twisting. I would imagine a P30/40 would work even better.


----------



## daniela (Feb 4, 2016)

Thank you all. I´ll try it out.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 4, 2016)

The Kirk LP-61 Replacement foot is popular, and sells for $80 at B&H. Twisting is no longer a issue, and you can hook a safety strap on it too.


----------



## JMZawodny (Feb 5, 2016)

daniela said:


> My 100-400mm L IS II is getting fixed, but I am looking for an Grip to caryy it more easily.
> I do not want to pay €150 for an handle from RRS or other manufacturers.
> So, I think of using an Wimberley P-30 or 40 as an mounted handle on the lens foot. Then this handle can be used on my tripod too.
> 
> ...



I've looked at less expensive RRS alternatives, but do you really want to by two feet? Yes, they are high priced, but I never have a concern as to the quality of the RRS product. I whine to myself when I hit the buy button, but I have NEVER been disappointed of the quality of RRS HW. The alternatives are not that much cheaper. When I take a hike and need to sling $10k of equipment over my shoulder relying only on the RRS HW holding everything together - I do not think twice. Peace of mind is worth something too.


----------

